# My trip to CHENGDU, China!



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

Awesome contrasts! Asian/chinese towns have such a fast prosperity, there is no time for sentimentality...


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ Yea, i love the contrasts!

Ancient temples next to modern skyscrapers near 7-11 shops next to street food carts near a metro entrance etc...
:banana:


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm about to post a new thread on my recent trip to Bangkok! Link will be in my signature soon


----------

